# Motor Trend M3Performance Quick Test Review



## OldnSlo (Mar 1, 2018)

I feel sorry for the big name magazines as Tesla keeps upping the Model 3 specs.

https://www.motortrend.com/cars/tes...l-3-dual-motor-performance-quick-test-review/


----------

